# A Haunter's Paradise! 56k BEWARE!!!



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just got back from a day of prop-shopping. Unfortunately I didn't pull the trigger on anything, just took some mental notes. You can bet i'll be returning later when I have a better idea of what I need for my Haunt.

Here are some pics from Michaels, Spirit, and the largest Halloween store i've ever seen called "The Halloween Bazaar".

Enjoy!

Michaels:


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Spirit:


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Halloween Bazaar:


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

That's all for now!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang, I wish we had a store like that Halloween Bazaar around here.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Holy crap!
Where is this Halloween Bazaar?


----------



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks. Thanks a WHOLE lot. Now I have clean th drool off my keyboard.:googly:


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thats really awesome, lol. This is something like my parents and I are planning on doing in Winnipeg in the next year or two, though not quite to this scale. How are the prices in there?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice pic's! Thank's for posting


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

We had a Halloween Bazzar here last year and it was huge...It looks exactly like the photos here and I am wondering where this is as they were not able to get the same location as last year. My biggest complaint (which is the same every year) that their prices are SOOOOOOO high! When you can, post the location!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Sigh* I miss Halloween Bazaar... They are based in Southeast Michigan and are only regional. I got some great after Halloween deals there last year!! But now I'm in Kansas...and no Halloween Bazaar. Locations:
*Utica, MI
45400 Utica Park Boulevard
Utica, MI 48135
Map
Phone: 1-586-731-6666
Hours of operation: Coming soon**West Bloomfield, MI
7320 Orchard Lake Road
West Bloomfield, MI 48322
Map
Phone: 1-248-737-3974
Hours of operation: Coming soon*
*Canton, MI
41915 Ford Road
Canton, MI 48188
Map
Phone: 1-734-844-1968
Hours of operation: Coming soon
*
*Troy, MI
790 E. Big Beaver Road
Troy, MI 48188
Map
Phone: 1-248-619-1660
Hours of operation: Coming soon*


*Website
*


----------



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)

I wish we had a store like that Halloween Bazaar in germany *schnief*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I feel tingly all inside now. SHOPPPING!


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Hehe... yeah, they are located in and around Michigan with several locations. I live across the river in Windsor, Ontario, Canada so it's pretty easy for me to pop over the border to go shopping.

Halloween Bazaar is amazing, like I said... a Haunters Paradise... but the prices do tend to be higher there than at say, Halloween USA or Spirit.

For example, they might sell scene setter for $19.99 where it is $16.99 at Halloween USA... or they might sell a big prop for $229.99, where it is $169.99 somewhere else.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I went to a place here in Wichita Kansas. I was so excited to actually be going in that I didn't pay attention to the name. lol Prices were reasonable. However, after joining here I think I'm more excited to see what I can make and going there for ideas. I did see plenty I wanted to buy though.


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool stuff, but who the heck still uses a 56k modem??


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I.....do.....and.....it...works......GREA....(Network disconnected.)


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I wanna buy the whole store! lol

Loving this prop:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

*in awe*
That electric chair and ALL those tombstones!!! Wow.
And the more I see that Bride in Michael's the more i want her...


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

If I stepped one foot in that store, my daughter would be losing out on her college education. Best that they're only up North... I suppose.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Night Owl said:


> If I stepped one foot in that store, my daughter would be losing out on her college education. Best that they're only up North... I suppose.


A college education isn't all it's cracked up to be ya know.


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> A college education isn't all it's cracked up to be ya know.


Were you a Mass Comm major too?! 

I need to find a Halloween Bazaar pronto!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Aelwyn said:


> Holy crap!
> Where is this Halloween Bazaar?


The more important question is, where is the Halloween Bazaar in Colorado!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Mobile Mayhem said:


> The more important question is, where is the Halloween Bazaar in Colorado!?!?!?!?!?!


Heehee.

It sucks that they're only in Michigan.  *big pout*


----------

